# Gun Show Times



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I figured it might be a good idea for us to remind each other of the upcomming gun shows in Ohio. 


11/13/04 & 11/14/04- Pro Gun Show in Wilmington @ the Roberts Center.


----------

